

Giving specific presents as holiday gifts is inefficient - sinak
http://www.igmchicago.org/igm-economic-experts-panel/poll-results?SurveyID=SV_1z4X7kmHnVYo28d

======
mooreds
Loved the comments:

"This is the sort of narrow view that rightly gives economics bad name."

"Is this a trivial price theory quiz or an interesting behavioral question.?
To test price theory, try a cash gift next Valentine's day."

